# Saddle fitting, Lancaster



## Floxie (19 June 2014)

Hi, can anyone recommend a good saddle fitter in the Lancaster area? People I know only suggest Fylde Saddlery, but as good as he may be I want someone to come out and poke at my saddle, horse & self, and I don't think he makes visits any more  Any help much appreciated!


----------



## DGIN (5 July 2014)

Hi, I use Jenny Inman, not sure of her number but if you google her you will find it, she's based near crooklands I think and comes out to mine in Carnforth area


----------



## Ashley Stewart (20 July 2014)

Janet Blackburn is very popular.

http://www.justsaddles.co.uk/


----------

